# Opening / Closing Doors



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash has a new favorite thing - he likes to open and close doors. It's pretty funny to watch him, if a door is open he'll walk up to it and casually close it with his nose and look behind it to see if there are any treasures hiding behind it. So far he's accidentally locked himself in the bathroom and my office. Does anyone else have a goofball that likes to play with doors?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the doors in my house leading out to Willie's fenced yard has a lever latch handle. It's the kind you push downward on to open... So Willie knows how to let himself out into his yard if he uses that door. Unfortunately, he doesn't know how to close the door behind him. If I don't want him to let himself out, I have to be sure to lock that particular door. He's not exactly playing, though... he's quite serious!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June can open the door to my sons bedroom, and has been known to accidently (I guess) shut herself in there. She likes to pile up on his bed, and dare any other dog to step foot inside the door way.
I think she is calling dibs on that bedroom, at least that's what I tell my son.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Birch knows how to open door knobs (yes, knobs, not handles) and let herself into rooms. She jumps up and puts one paw on either side of the knob and kind of scratches it until it twists. She's gotten very efficient about it. I used to hear her trying to get in before she got the door open, but now she can just casually stroll down the hall and let herself in before I know it. We had to put the child proof knob covers on our doors to keep her from getting into our bedroom (no pups allowed). Now she's limited to only opening the door to the office/pup's bedroom. She's relentless about it because she always wants to search Dexter's crate for cookie crumbs. I don't like to leave the door open because she also likes to play in the water bowl in his crate, soaking all his bedding. Such a stinker!

I keep trying to catch her on video, but she's too sneaky!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep. Ruby has free reign of the downstairs when we are away, but we have had to start making sure that all of the doors are closed. 3 times now she has shut herself in our laundry room. The first two times we weren't gone long, so she was fine. The last time it happened we were gone for several hours and I'm pretty sure she locked herself in there almost immediately after we left. There are now scratches all over the door and the entire room was covered in her spit! I felt so bad for her. 

She always opens doors with her nose if they aren't all the way shut. Our cats do the same, except they use their paws.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

On our last camping trip I had Aspen in the tent because he was asking to be put in there, so in he went and us and the other couple we were tripping with went for a swim. A few minutes into the swim I noticed Aspen was down on the rocks with us, so I asked my friend if she had let him out. When she told me she hadn't I raced out of the water and up to the tent expecting to find a Vizsla sized hole in the side of it. To my amazement, the tent was intact and the tent door (which is circular with 2 zippers that meet at the top near the ceiling) had been slid open at the bottom. I have NO IDEA how he managed it, but he opened the tent door which was zipped firmly closed (I wish I had THAT on video!). I was incredibly thankful the tent was safe, but these dogs can certainly be Houdinis.

Strangely enough, he won't touch a door in a house - and I've tried to teach him. He always waits for the door to be opened for him - I don't know whether he is being lazy or polite


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar opens doors which he has learnt from watching his V friend.
They both know that the kitchen at work should be out of bounds... but being sneaky V's have worked out that when I disappear through an internal door from the warehouse to go to the kitchen, they can then charge through the yard and open the front door by jumping up and pawing the handle. They then come rushing into the kitchen roo roo rooing as if to say 'here we are!'

Picture of the boys acting as though butter wouldn't melt...


----------

